# Assign MAC on Shared IP IOCAGE Jail



## turtle_ (Jun 14, 2019)

Sorry if this has already been asked but I couldn't find anything in the docs and google has failed me on this.
Am I able to specify a MAC address to a Shared IP IOCAGE Jail or is that option only available with VNET?
Edit:
Also, if I can specify a MAC address, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 16, 2019)

Without looking at any docs, I can tell you you need vnet. Why? MAC addresses are used on the ethernet layer, identifying network interfaces. Without a (virtual) interface, no MAC address.


----------

